# Solvang Prelude



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Anyone hear attending this on November 5th?

I will be there with a group of friends doing the metric century.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Ended up doing the 50 mile due to weather or fear of it anyway. Road through 20 plus mph winds and still really had a good time. What a beautiful place it is and with a few good friends and some time it is fun to hang out there.


----------

